# Snow dogg 7.5 plow, Daniels pull plow and 20ft trailer



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

20ft 10K trailer, 82in wide, with a 50in side ramp. New brakes, bearings packed and suspension rebuilt last year, I have the title in hand. The plywood sides need replaced or removed. $3000

Craftsman riding mower, 42 in, I don't remember what motor is in it, I think B&S, has a 3 bin bagger. Will probably need a battery. $300

Snow dogg plow. 7.5 ft SS. I made the mount for it. It was made for a 2003 Chevy Silverado 2500HD. It was made so when you pull the plow, you can leave the uprights and pump or pull that also.
The mount will fit, I think 99-10 2500HD 3500HD Chevy and GMC. $700

Daniels pull plow. It mounts to the rear of the truck, so you back in close to a garage door, loading dock, ect, drop the plow and pull away. The pump is in a small toolbox that I put in the bed, has a wired and wireless remote. $1000

If you have any questions or need better pics please let me know.

I am no longer plowing or mowing, I would make someone a package deal.

Located in Avon, Indiana. 46123


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I have some better pic now.

Mower sold.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

All sold


----------

